# Some of my Fish Pics!



## omac84 (Jan 2, 2016)

Aulonocara Sp. Dragons Blood Peacock









Aulonacara sp. Lwanda peacock (My tank Boss)









Aulonocara baenschi, Sunshine Peacock









Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Eureka Red Jake









Aulonocara Flametail, Ngara









Aulonocara German Red









Aulonocara Maulana Bi-Color 500

















And a couple more of my Lwanda

There are other fish in my show tank aswell but are still coloring.
Let me know what you think


----------



## rsb513 (Oct 13, 2014)

Very nice! How many Lwandas do you have in the same tank?


----------



## omac84 (Jan 2, 2016)

Just the one, i find he is a good tank boss so i dont want to ruin that
I am picking up a golden nugget pleco for the tank in a couple hours and will post a nice pic of him when i get the chance


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe ask on the other thread about the golden nugget as a tank mate for your Africans. I don't think you mentioned that. The Member may have thought you were doing a special needs tank for the nugget.


----------



## omac84 (Jan 2, 2016)

Just updated that thread ill try and keep pleco talk for that section.
Anyone have any peacock specie ideas to add to this group? I have juvie sulphur heads, red rubies, more sunshines, ethelwoneye, giraffes just waiting to grow.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? You've hit all the peacock colors already. I'm surprised the two jakes are not too aggressive for the tank, and also that the Ngara can color up with them present.

Sulphur head and ethelwynnae may be happier in species tanks. Giraffe needs a 72" tank.


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing they are stunning! I just noticed how many tanks you have - holy fish!


----------



## omac84 (Jan 2, 2016)

The jakes are actually one of the more calmer in the tank.
The dimensions are roughly 7ft by 2 ft by either 2 ft or 1 1/2 ft.
And all those fish are in the 130 gallon plus the juvies(not pictured). But yes i have a lot if tanks, im currently in the process of making my own fish room for breeding africans and im going to try puffers and golden nuggets aswell.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If we are talking about a 72" tank or greater, the Venustus would work (giraffe).


----------



## omac84 (Jan 2, 2016)

tank is L=72'', W=18'', H=24''


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd shoot for 18 individuals. Probably the rest haps since you have hit all the peacock colors.


----------



## omac84 (Jan 2, 2016)

the wife and I were also thinking the same


----------



## omac84 (Jan 2, 2016)

there is still two peacocks I want before I go to haps, there is a beautiful albino strawberry which is stunning and I'm after a blue orchid peacock.
After those two will begin to get haps, most likely a super red empress, Taiwan reef and maybe a electric blue ahli hap


----------



## rsb513 (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't think that the Super Red Empress and Taiwan Reef will get along that well. IME they both got along well until the Super Red Empress matured and then relentlessly bullied the Taiwan Reef. Of course you could always have a different experience. Good luck!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A strawberry will likely not get along with your dragonblood (all red-orange-pink are considered look-alikes). The orchid, like your sulphur head, is a timid peacock that may not color up in an all-male tank but can be stunning in a species tank.


----------



## omac84 (Jan 2, 2016)

The strawberry did bully the dragonblood when i first introduced the dragonblood but both have settled down for the time being and are getting along.
I will keep that in mind about the orchid and sulphur head


----------

